# Interesting observation on 18650



## Viper_SA (9/3/21)

We have an intrinsically safre torch at work that uses 18650 batteries. It is a Nitecore torch and was supplied with charger and batteries. This morning I removed one of the Nitecore batteries to charge my Samsung 25R battery. Check out the difference in length. The Nitecore battery has 18650 printed in it. Very weird. Maybe some of the battery gurus have an explanation.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (9/3/21)

If i'm not mistaken, the torch batteries have protective circuitry wich increases the length.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (9/3/21)

http://www.lygte-info.dk/info/battery protection UK.html

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Stranger (9/3/21)

100%

Protected: Internal PCB protection prevents under-voltage at 2.5V and over-voltage at 4.25V.

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## CJB85 (9/3/21)

Sometimes checking in on EcigsSA is like attending a science class!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 9 | Funny 2


----------

